# magnets on window blinds



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi we have little 5 pence sized magnets on the window blinds to attach them to the side window frames of our Solano. They are enclosed in little plastic pockets which seem to tear or the the plastic starts to break up when you try detaching the blind from the frame and there's the danger that you will lose the magnet then. 

Has anyone found a way to keep these magnets where they are supposed to be once the plastic pockets break up or tear - i was thinking of supergluing them onto the blinds but worry that the fabric of the blind could tear when detaching the blind from the window frame as the magnets are quite powerful.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We got fed up trying to replace the magnets on the concertina blinds ( and also got worried about pulling the press studs off the front window surround!) so we bought a set of internal blinds from CAK Tanks.

They are superb and, apart from being bulkier to carry, they are much quicker to fit and don't leave any 'gaps'. 

Forgot to say that before we got to this point, I tried to source some extra magnets as there were gaps around the window (ordinary magnets from a craft shop were useless) and I also attached the existing magnets inside little pockets made from cotton material.


----------

